# Is there a way to connect my VCR to my computer?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

What would I need to do that? I want to convert some VHS tapes to DVD.


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think you might be looking for something like this. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1961041&Sku=M501-1208


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yep, a device like that would work. Pinnacle also makes some video capture devices that could be used.

Alternatively, you could get a video adapter for your computer with A/V inputs already integrated. I believe Hauppauge makes some.

Peace...


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a ATI all in wonder addon card that does that and inputs Hi Def /Cd's Dvd ect ect..
Got it pretty cheap online. It came with a remote control. I haven't had time to try it yet and don't even know if I'm going to keep it.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for mentioning the ATI All-in-Wonder. I had totally forgotten about the ATI offerings. 

Peace...


----------

